# Sticky  FAQ Apple Devices



## Go The Power

Hello and welcome to the Smart Devices Forum :wave:.

In this thread you will find little helpful guides and FAQ about Apple devices (ie iPhones and iPads).

Here is the current list in alphabetical order:

*Airplane Mode*
*Double Click Home*
*Download and install Apps*
*Organize Apps* - Which includes creating folders and deleting Apps.
*Screen Shot* - How to take a screen shot using a iPhone/ iPad.


----------



## Go The Power

*Install new apps*

*How to Install Applications*​
Look at your Apple Device to find *App Store*, it should generally be on the first page unless it has been moved to another one.

Tap on the *App Store* icon:










Once the *App Store is open*, type what you want into the search box:










You will get a list of *Suggestions*, choose the one that best matches to what you are looking for. For this example I will be choosing *Cut the rope HD lite*.

Tap on the *Suggestion* you want.

Now a screen will appear with a list of matching search items:










The first thing to look at is the Blue Circles, inside the blue circles you will see *iPhone* and *iPad*, the apps under each title will only work for the specific device. For example if you have an iPad only choose the ones under iPad. 

Now look at the Red circle, to select the app you want just tap the title of the app.

You will now get a screen like this::










In this screen you will see a description of the current app, any recent update for the app. A few pictures of what the App looks like.

If you look on the left hand side the circle in Pink has got all the requirements to run the App. It is always a good idea to double check that you have the right requirements and that you have that you device.

Now look at Blue box, in this section you will have the cost of the app. As you can see this one is free.

Tap on the price box (in this example it is the box that says _free_ in the Blue box)

The box will now change and will look like this:










Tap the *Install App* icon. You will now get the _Apple ID_ screen:










Just *Enter* your Apple ID password in the password section, Press *OK*.

You will know be redirected to your home screen, the icon of the app your downloading will appear with a blue bar loading out the bottom up. Once the bar has finished and the icon become complete the App is downloaded and installed. Just tap on the icon and your ready to go.


----------



## Go The Power

*Organize Apps*

*Organize Applications*​
In this post I will be covering how to Organize your Apps, which will include the following:


Create Folders to store apps
Delete Apps

*Create Folders*

The first thing to do is to hold your finger down on one of the Apps, the icons will start 'wiggling', to create a folder drag one of the Apps over another App that you want in the same folder.

You will now see a folder with the Apps:










In the test box you can name the folder. As you can see in the picture above the folder is called *Games*.

To stop all the icons from being in editing mode (wiggling icons). Press the *Home button*.

*Delete Apps*

The first thing to do is to hold your finger down on one of the Apps, the icons will start 'wiggling'. You will see little black boxes with* x's* in them above all the apps.:










Just press the black *X* you will get a warning message press *OK* if your sure you want to delete it.

To stop all the Apps from being in editing mode (wiggling Apps). Press the *Home button*.


----------



## Go The Power

*Capture a screen shot*

*Screen Shot*​
Ever wanted to know how to take a screen shot on an Apple device? it is very straight forward.

Have a look at the image below:










Have a look where the red boxes are around. The first on is the *on/standby* button and the second on is the *Home* button.

Just press them in at the same time. You will see the screen flash white, and your screen capture will be taken.

To take them off the Apple device. Plug your device into the computer. Click *Start* => *My Computer* => Under devices you will see "Name of your apply device" for example mine is *My iPad* so I will just double click on *My iPad*. You should now see a hard drive that is called *Internal Storage*. Then you should see a folder double click on it and you should see your screen captures, now you can copy and paste them any where you want on your computer.


----------



## Go The Power

*Airplane Mode*

*Airplane Mode*​
On the Apple iPhone/iPad there is a feature called *Airplane Mode*, the main purpose of this feature is so the Device can be used while flying on Aircrafts. Few other good reasons to use it is too save on battery life, also to stop people from accessing your iPad.

*Why would you use Airplane mode?*

The reason being is while you are on a Aircraft you can not have any devices that transmit/receive any type of Data is signals for example Wifi ,3G etc. The reason being is because it can interfere with the Aircraft's devices. The feature is very helpful because while you are on a Aircraft you can turn on Aircraft mode so it will stop your Apple Device sending out any data signals. This way you can enjoy your flight watching movies, playing games, listen to music etc.

*Other reasons to use Airplane mode*

It will save on the battery life as the Device will not be trying to receive signals/ send out any signals to try and connect to 3G networks/wifi networks.

Also you can use this mode for security protection, as while your iPad is not in Airplane mode it is sending out signals which someone can tap into and see your data on your apple device.

Here is a interesting story behind it:

iPad Hackers Arrested for AT&T Security Breach | Wireless Week.

*How to turn on and off Airplane mode*

Look at the 'Home Screen' find *Settings* and tap on it:










You will then see the first option is *Airplane Mode*










To turn it on all you have to do is tap *On*. It will now look like this:










To turn it off again just tap *Off*.

That is all there is pretty much to know about Airplane mode.


----------



## Go The Power

*Double Click Home*

*Double Click Home*​
Double click home is a feature to make things a little easier to access your recently used Apps, play a song, Adjust the brightness etc. and a few more things read below to find out what can be done:

To access Double click home, Double click on the *Home Button*:







.

You should now get a screen like this:










As you can see the screen fads and you get an extra 'Menu bar' on the bottom. On this menu bar it will have all of your most recent Apps that have been used. To see the rest of the Apps scroll right.

If you scroll left with your finger you will get this menu:








.

Here are what the different functions do:

*Blue Box* - Have a look inside the Blue box in the picture above, this Button's purpose is to lock the screen from rotating. Just tap this button and it will stay locked on _Landscape_ or _Portrait_, it will stay on either of the two depending on what the current display is, for example if the current display is Landscape that is what it will lock on. 

To take it of '_Rotation Lock_' Open up the double click home menu and tap it again.

*Green Box* - Inside the green box in the picture above you have a Brightness Control option. Put or finger on the little _circle_ and drag it form left to right to adjust the brightness. 

This is handy for when your battery has not got much life left to turn down the brightness to save on battery power.

*Pink Box* - Inside the Pink Box you have got your iPod controls. The first three buttons are your *Previous* - *Play* - *Next* buttons. 

Then next to you have your _Volume Control_ to adjust put your finger on the circle and move from left to right, take your finger of when you have the sound level you want.

The last Icon is the *iPod* icon. Tap it to see all your music and play lists.

*Adjust Double click*

On a iPad you can not change the double click. On a iPhone you can.

Click *Settings* => *General* => *Home* you will see a screen with all the options to choose from for example *Search*, *Camera*, *iPod*. To choose one just tap on it.


----------

